# Origins of 13 Weird Superstitions



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

But I love wearing my underwear inside out and chewing gum at night.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...he-origins-of-13-weird-superstitions/19619609


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can chew gum while wearing your underwear inside out everywhere but Turkey, JT


----------



## BellaVega (Sep 23, 2010)

It seems like many superstitions go back to religion. I didn't know the ladder and crossing finger superstitions had to do with religion. The number 13 makes sense too when connecting it to the 13 then 12 disciples.


----------

